
Just Write Code: Improving Developer Experience for Cloudflare Workers - tilt
https://blog.cloudflare.com/just-write-code-improving-developer-experience-for-cloudflare-workers/
======
Scarbutt
_And yet, with many serverless offerings today, the first thing they do is the
thing that they promised you they wouldn’t_

A bit disingenuous , of all the cloud vendors, cloudflare is the least
"serverless"; where's the serverless DB? the KV thing doesn't count.

~~~
tracker1
You shouldn't underestimate the possibilities you can accomplish with a KV
store. As an example the likes of Azure Storage Tables, AWS Dynamo, Cassandra,
Couch and lots of others aren't much more than a distributed KV store and have
a lot of people scaling huge with them.

Now, you don't get everything an RDBMS might give you, but there are always
trade offs. You can always use another cloud provider's DBaaS with
Cloudflare's workers.

Depending on your needs, the URL and KV is a good options for predictable
records.

